# Hatching Chicken Eggs - Steps with automatic incubator



## greatgardener (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello,

I used for the first time my automatic incubator for hatching my chicken eggs.

I got many pictures... useful for beginner.

Steps ---> *How to incubate and hatch chicken eggs





 *


----------



## greatgardener (May 9, 2017)

Do you use an incubator ?


----------



## greatgardener (Sep 20, 2017)

Brooder *idea* too


----------



## greatgardener (Feb 6, 2018)

Spring coming soon... time for hatching


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 6, 2018)

My 11 year old grandson and his step dad built a chicken coop a have around 40 chickens.

The rooster loves to chase the boy, and he loves to be chased.  .....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 6, 2018)

Better make sure you're incubating fertilized eggs..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 6, 2018)

I've never used an incubator, and prefer a good broody hen to do that chore. Unfortunately of my current flock, I don't seem to have any takers at the moment, so I'll be getting a fresh batch of chicks of a more reliable breed in the next couple of weeks in another attempt for a good broody


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 7, 2018)

I didn't know what a broody hen was till I read this short article.  ....    

What Do I Do With This Broody Hen? Tips On Handling a Broody Hen


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I've never used an incubator, and prefer a good broody hen to do that chore. Unfortunately of my current flock, I don't seem to have any takers at the moment, so I'll be getting a fresh batch of chicks of a more reliable breed in the next couple of weeks in another attempt for a good broody


What brand do you have now?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Last year my grandson went to the chicken coop to feed the chickens. Entering the coop he tripped and fell down. The rooster who is pretty aggressive, jumped on top of my grandson and started pecking him. He was freaked out, and was screaming and yelling for help. He finally pushed the rooster off of him and ran away as fast as he could, with the rooster chasing him at full speed. Everyone was laughing like crazy at the comical sight.

So I bought this sign and nailed it to the chicken coop's door.   .....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

The damn bald eagles and chicken hawks are so thick around here you don't have to worry about the possums and raccoons getting the chickens...or chicks or eggs


----------



## Vastator (Feb 7, 2018)

greatgardener said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used for the first time my automatic incubator for hatching my chicken eggs.
> 
> ...


I love seeing these posts that touch on the subject of self sufficiency.  For me the topics of politics,  and self sufficiency are inseperable.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used an incubator, and prefer a good broody hen to do that chore. Unfortunately of my current flock, I don't seem to have any takers at the moment, so I'll be getting a fresh batch of chicks of a more reliable breed in the next couple of weeks in another attempt for a good broody
> ...



Right now I have 4 Wyandotte hens with a Jubilee Orpington rooster. My favorites are Orpingtons.....they are calm, lay plenty of eggs,  sometimes double yolkers and big enough for a meal. Sometimes they will brood and are good mama's. I'm also going to get a couple Marans for the darker eggs and I understand they are good brooders as well 

I've had a few good hens in the past that have hatched out chicks and I keep kicking myself for having gotten rid of them.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


My favorite is  the araucana..


----------

